# HTC Jetstream UI on HP Touchpad



## Airo18 (Feb 2, 2012)

Is it possible to port the UI of the HTC Jetstream to the HP Touchpad? I really like the sense UI


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Airo18 said:


> Is it possible to port the UI of the HTC Jetstream to the HP Touchpad? I really like the sense UI


By UI I think you mean the launcher. You need to find out if HTC uses a proprietary launcher or something one can download from the market. Have you investigated the different launchers on the market(play store). You may find one that looks very much like the one on your Jetstream.


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

nevertells said:


> By UI I think you mean the launcher. You need to find out if HTC uses a proprietary launcher or something one can download from the market. Have you investigated the different launchers on the market(play store). You may find one that looks very much like the one on your Jetstream.


You fail to understand that you simply cannot transplant the launcher due to the fact that it almost 100% guaranteed uses its own proprietary HTC frameworks.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

ok lets get one thing clear....its not proprietary since HTC have released the sources for it aswell.

secondly i don't think he means the launcher, he means the whole thing, widgets, applications, the whole system

The only reason not to have HTC Sense on it (as much as me of all people would love to see it) is that its simply too big at the moment to load onto the touchpad. It needs to be below 225Mb to be able to boot up successfully. ROM wise the HTC Flyer is a better port since the resolution is the same. Kernel-wise, who knows (its a helluva job)


----------



## Nburnes (Oct 8, 2011)

ace9988 said:


> ok lets get one thing clear....its not proprietary since HTC have released the sources for it aswell.
> 
> secondly i don't think he means the launcher, he means the whole thing, widgets, applications, the whole system
> 
> The only reason not to have HTC Sense on it (as much as me of all people would love to see it) is that its simply too big at the moment to load onto the touchpad. It needs to be below 225Mb to be able to boot up successfully. ROM wise the HTC Flyer is a better port since the resolution is the same. Kernel-wise, who knows (its a helluva job)


Same chipset > same resolution. Resolution doesn't matter at all when it comes to porting...Why 225mb? We know how to re-partition the Touchpad and have obviously done it.


----------



## Airo18 (Feb 2, 2012)

I do mean the whole system, would the flyer be a better port? Ive had many HTC phones and all the sense roms were over 300mb

Sent from my PG86100 using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nburnes said:


> Same chipset > same resolution. Resolution doesn't matter at all when it comes to porting...Why 225mb? We know how to re-partition the Touchpad and have obviously done it.


i know the resolution doesn't matter but its one less thing to worry about. Another thing that will help is the flyer has a ICS sense leak whereas the jetstream doesn't have much. Kernel wise the leak for the flyer came from the sensation it can be worked backwards because the sensation chipset belongs to the same family of as touchpad/jetstream w/e.

With regards to the partition size, i'm not aware of the full details of it, I was told by a good developer because he has tried it. Of course if someone can re-partition it to support ROM sizes that big, it'd be great because I for one would love to see Sense on the hp touchpad (hell i've designed a custom skin to go on if that happens =P )


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Eww, Sense... X_X (I know that's not constructive but I am not a fan of the Sense UI at all)


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

Brawlking said:


> Eww, Sense... X_X (I know that's not constructive but I am not a fan of the Sense UI at all)


you get the egg medal for stating the obvious then.



> I do mean the whole system, would the flyer be a better port? Ive had many HTC phones and all the sense roms were over 300mb


the only reason id suggest the flyer ROM is the fact that its ICS and not honeycomb, jetstream doesn't have ICS so far. Kernel can be taken from something like infected kernel i've come across which works for sense + aosp ROMS, thats if the dev for that kernel finishes the job for the HP touchpad. The pieces for putting together something like this are there, just unnecessary negativity and nobody willing enough to take up this task.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's a thread for changing partition sizes....if somebody's brave and clever enough to try it and increase the size to load htc sense for tablets on there that'd be great

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1393647&highlight=hp+touchpad+partition+size


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I will be willing to try it being I never use webos since cm9 came out. I did use Skype for a while on it but I also have it on my phone. The only thing that scares me is if I have webos too low, if anything goes wrong, I won't be able to webos doctor it. If I have a exact answer I will repatriation the touchpad and give it a shot if someone has a link to the rom. If they don't, link the rom you're trying to use and I'll try to port it. Let me know.. I'd like to help and add to the touch pad development

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1584210

heres the ROM to port.

I don't have the answer with regards to the size of the webOS partition compared to android partition. Hopefully somebody can chime in here to help us out or you could try asking the question on webosnation


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

ace9988 said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1584210
> 
> heres the ROM to port.
> 
> I don't have the answer with regards to the size of the webOS partition compared to android partition. Hopefully somebody can chime in here to help us out or you could try asking the question on webosnation


are you going to port this rom ?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

coppolla said:


> are you going to port this rom ?


I'm going to try. I just want to know what size to put the touchpad at. A port shouldn't be that hard, just making everything work will be the challenge

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## coppolla (Jan 31, 2012)

sixohtew said:


> I'm going to try. I just want to know what size to put the touchpad at. A port shouldn't be that hard, just making everything work will be the challenge
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


woow awesome
you will be be a hero if you do this no one do this before . you will help .any devs with your work
you ask dalingrin about size


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

Im in conversation with someone who offered help with development once the ROM is able to boot, just need to confirm if he is able to or not but he was very keen provided it boots


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

ace9988 said:


> Im in conversation with someone who offered help with development once the ROM is able to boot, just need to confirm if he is able to or not but he was very keen provided it boots


Wait he wants to help to port it? Or he wants to help after it boots? I just got off work and I have tomorrow off in the first time in weeks so as soon as I get home I'm going to try to get this going. Hopefully I'll be able to at least get it to boot

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

Help after this is able to boot.....I don't want to name him JUST yet incase he gets bombarded by messages lol, but yh he will help with development and has been developing for the HP touchpad continuously


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll add that I saw in the IRC a picture of what I think was the Flyer GB ROM on the Touchpad. Not gonna mention who it was, but I saw it. I also can't remember what wasn't working, but the screen colours were messed up.
I also have tried to port one of the HTC ROMs myself, but I honestly can't work the uImages out.
So I guess I'll help once a bootable kernel+ramdisk come out. I've done nothing for the Touchpad, but managed a couple of ROMs for the HTC Vision.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

There have been themes made to look like HTC sense and they work very well at being themes so hope you're not confusing that with a full port
But great to have you on board....the more the merrier


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, the pic was from a dev who is in a well known (across HTC devices) team. I say well known, I assume that they are. Their ROMs are great.
If anything, it was more likely to have been shopped rather than a theme. 
And thanks. It'll be good to actually get something done rather than threaten to and get beaten to it. Even though it'll be off another guys work. Ah well.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

this is what android's about though....coming together and making ideas stick


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Hell yeah man.
Unless you're on XDA though. Then its about being first and arguing. Go Rootz!


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

hahahahaah i know what you're talking about....but sadly i have to take their work and thank the devs for it, once in a while i'll have a go at some idiots there


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

I used to be on XDA all the time, mainly cos no other forums really had anything for my phone. Then it started getting all nooby and idiotic, and I'd flame them like.. firey stuff. That (and slight misbehaviour in the off topic) got my account perm banned and my IP blocked completely.
But that was the past. Don't ban me here.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

well guys i have a wee bit of bad news. my comp will not complete a build because it just keeps freezing during the trial builds. no matter what i do i wont be able to help until i either get my comp to work or get a new one. its probably going to take me a little bit. i looked into the rom and all it is is a one x build they got to boot on the flyer/jetstream... its not the honeycomb version (which is better since its ics based and not hc based) but i cant do poop until i get one rom to build. >:[ im very angry at my comp right now lol...


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

It's not the end of the world......yet lol, but if anybody else is able to help out please chime in


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

This sounds great,i just got a tp and i think that would look awesome on our tp,i hope every one can get together and make it happened,sorry for off topic ill be keeping my eye on this thread and good luck with future progress!!!

Sent from my HTC mytouch 4g one x RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

This isn't a development thread (nor is it xda) so you can say anything positive without getting flamed at









Something else that might help

http://forums.infect...42338#post42338

Technically the HP touchpad shares a close relation to things like the sensation/evo 3d/jetstream


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

If an ICS with Sense port is what people are wanting, it'd be much easier to port either a One S RUU or a One S port for the Sensation / EVO 3D. I've read through the Flyer thread posted and it has no navigation / tablet bar, and as far as I could tell no landscape launcher. They say the One S has both landscape and nav bar support, but is harder to port.

For us, a Sensation / EVO 3D port would be best as it shares the same chipset. Well, kinda. We just don't have any GSM radio parts.
Once I wash and walk my dog, I'll download one of the Virtuous ROMs and see what I can do.
That thread of yours might help, ace. The guy likes his caps though.

EDIT : as mentioned, space will be a problem. I'm just going to port without Rosie and the widgets before I worry about anything else.
Wait, that thread is for Sense to Sense ports, not Sense to AOSP.. Balls.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

hmm.....the partition needs to be bigger before anything can be done, and like sixohtew said it'll be a problem if you make the webOS one too small then you'll have issues resetting the whole tablet. We need answers and I can't get anyone on the horn, neither dalingrin nor anybody from the CM team


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

How can i help,i can try to contact some devs,thats sumthing that im pretty efficant at!!!EDIT: how big is factory patition on are tp??

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

we need the original team who put android on the touchpad, only they can tell us the limit of the partitions


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

ace9988 said:


> we need the original team who put android on the touchpad, only they can tell us the limit of the partitions


We have about 216MB for system and around 100 ish MB in data.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

we need the partition for system to be more than that, because sense does take up a hefty amount of space....i think they set the partition to 225mb, which is why we need it to be larger


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

By far. I need around 400MB just to fit the main ROM (with no Rosie or widgets, but no other efforts to shrink it further)
I even tried symlinking some of it onto the data partition (something from my old DZ days) but still had too little.
I'll leave it for someone more experienced.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

the rosie and the widgets take alot of space too... especially the widgets since they are tied into applications and their own animations


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

I was told only to mess with media partition and no other partition still waiting on an answer about the max partition size on media partition!!!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

media partition size won't help us


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

Can we force rom to run off of sdcard,sorry if that was a dumb question still learning??

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

i thought media was the data partition =S

we need to increase the partition size for the android system which i'd assume is the system partition


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

K i got it now,isnt there a way to take unnessary things out of the rom.to.bring its size limit down till we aleast get a bootable rom,that way we wont have to max out partitions??

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

Could do....however looking at me Evo 3D sense takes up at least 200mb for JUST for Sense itself let alone the widgets or anything
the problem is where the whole system is linked in to applications which is kind of the whole experience of Sense. It just comes back to resizing the system partition but if someone can come up with the kernel to atleast boot the system...that way we can see what to remove/add what we need/don't need


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

The kernel is what I'm needing to get anywhere. I'd be able to fit the thing on with a mix of symlinks in the data and the media (sdcard) partitions, but thats all messy.
I've tried to shrink it down enough to fit but it just can't be done. At least, I did what I could.

And before anyone bothers the CM team, they won't help. Or at least, I doubt they will. The CM team is best with AOSP ROMs and the like. People tend to stick with one type of ROM.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

at least they could tell us any details about the partition sizes.....it makes no difference to them about the ROM we're using neither are they doing anything for us apart from answering questions. The ACMEInstaller file was the one used to make the partitions

kernel wise lets see if i can get hold of somebody....maybe a few people who can help


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh. they'd probably explain the partition sizes, I just mean for actual porting or direct help with Sense.
I'm sure theres people who could help us. Its whether or not they want to or feel able to without a Touchpad for testing.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

oh i doubt the CM team would help us with porting, but frankly i dont care....im just interested in making the partitions big enough for sense to boot....even if it doesn't go past the splash screen... there is someone who can help us port it he just needs the partition sizes and the kernel to work with. Could preludedrew help?


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

Devleoping a kernal for it too boot would be the hard part,unless someone could modify an older kernal to work,but i think that would be a b*$%h to reverse engineer or write a whole new one frm scratch,or maybe modifying bricked kernal??

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

which is why we need a kernel dev ....i'm emailing someone at the moment, showp is busy at the moment with real life situations ....leedroid? virtuous team?


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Either of those two would be great for a kernel, its whether or not they want to. I know I keep saying that, but I'd feel bad if someone saw this thread and spammed someone to do the whole port. 
I've a feeling that we could do something with the ACMEInstaller for the partition sizes. That is, if we can edit it. I'm sure its a script, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

i've posted a question asking CM team to let us know the commands for the ACME installer file, that way we can see atleast what it does and go from there


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

Any word ace on acmeinstaller process frm cm devs??

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

not yet....lets wait for it


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

jwhood said:


> Any word ace on acmeinstaller process frm cm devs??
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


You were right about the media partition



> I am not a CyanogenMod developer, but I'll try to answer.
> 
> First of all, ACMEInstaller2 does *not* modify the size of the boot partition. I think it should not be done. Are you sure you want to do that? Maybe what you're trying to accomplish can be done another way? Messing with the boot partition can brick your device.
> 
> ...


These are the words of someone who answered my question at CM Forums...so that's what needs to be done


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks like I was way way way way way off with my guesses to the partition sizes. With a 1.5GB /data partition, we could (if my knowledge of Sense 3.x ROMs is correct) put most of the system on the data partition and symlink it to where it has to be. 
Can be a little tricky, probably, but nothing compared to the actual port of a Sensation / EVO 3D / Jetstream / Hero whatever.


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

So it is feaseable,just gonna take a little work,if anybody needs me for any assistants let me know im still down for this port,i was thinking the same thing about boot partition ,but wasnt %100 sure,dan u think its possible???

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Definitely. I still think we need a kernel dev from the Sense side. Or someone with damn lots of time. Sadly though, I've a feeling that we'll get one thing right but not know it cos the other isn't working right. As in kernel vs ROM.
I don't think we need to do anything with the boot partition, unless I'm misunderstanding you.
I think its very possible. Just difficult.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

The media partition will need to be increased, the boot partition stays the same according the answer I was given. To put Sense on there we obviously need a kernel....and I can only think of one person who has something, but he's.....lets say busy with far more important (trust me) issues


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Increase the media partition? I, uh, whut? 
I'm sure the pic I saw in the IRC came with the knowledge that it used the CM7 kernel, just a modded ramdisk. Back in the days man.








I won't say that I'm not interested in who (I am), but I won't demand a name.

I think that what'll be best is making a port of the One S, then perhaps waiting to see if HTC release a Sense 4 tablet, then steal bits from it to make everything tablety and big. As you do.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

yh well....we can figure out to boot htc sense at least till they bring a tablet with ICS out
the htc flyer and jetstream had the UI, but aren't updated to ICS and using honeycomb isn't really the best of options.


----------



## jwhood (Sep 5, 2011)

Isnt the flyer getting offical ics 3.6 in the near future,i got one person willing.to help but they dont have a tp,and very limited kernel skills,im gonna ask another dev that has a very good expertise in sense kernels,ill let you lnow when i here back frm him!!!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using RootzWiki


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

both flyer and jetstream are not getting ICS as far as the official words of HTC say.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

> You probably don't need to resize the boot partition; just shrink the media volume to make room for your ROM (but remember to resize the FAT filesystem first). You can connect to webOS over novaterm to run the LVM commands.
> 
> There's a thread over at xda-developers about triple-booting webOS, CM, and Debian; you should look there, since it discusses the sort of thing you're trying to do.
> 
> Good luck!


more information on cm forum for us


----------

